# Where to get copywrite-free images on the web?



## Durbrow (Jul 19, 2003)

Is there a place on the web where one can obtain copywrite-free images for educational use? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 20, 2003)

Are you looking for copyright-free images or licensing/royalty free images?

I'm guessing you are looing for $fee images, which may or my not be copyrighted.


----------



## mdnky (Jul 20, 2003)

What kind of images do you need?  How will those images be used?

There is no such thing as a copyright-free image.  Under US law whoever holds the negatives (or the photographer) is the copyright holder.  

There may be some out there that allow free usage for "educational" purposes, but there still is a copyright involved.  It depends on the owner and intended use.  The US copyright law allows for some useage without requiring the owners permission...but this is a delicate and complex thing.

Royalty-free is a common thing, but probably costs more than you'll want to consider.  A good place for those types of images is www.comstock.com.


----------



## Trip (Jul 20, 2003)

The best place to get them is from the back of your head. I suggest you buy a camera (cheap would work if you have a copy of Photoshop) and just take your own pictures.

That way they're free, you can get as many as you want, and they always come out right.


----------

